# Was ist ein Proxy Server?



## Carndret (17. Januar 2003)

Was ist das eigentlich dieser Proxy Server? Wie funktioniert der oder was bringt er für Vorteile/Nachteile?


----------



## Jan Seifert (17. Januar 2003)

Was ist ein Proxy-Server?

Dokumente, die von einem Internet-Nutzer über dessen Browser angefordert werden, werden bei einem aktivierten Proxy-Server nicht direkt beim ursprünglichen Server geholt - also quasi beim Anbieter der Seite, die man abrufen möchte -, sondern vom so genannten Proxy-Server abgerufen.

Auf dem Proxy-Server liegen Daten, die kürzlich oder immer wieder vom User verwendet werden - wenn Sie wieder aufgerufen werden sollen, geht das schneller, da etwa ein amerikanischer Server nicht extra kontaktiert werden muss, um ein bereits bekanntes Dokument abzurufen. Kurzum: Die Dateien - beispielsweise Grafiken - liegen bereits auf dem Zwischenspeicherplatz des Proxy-Servers. Der Proxy-Server ist quasi das große Pendant des Providers zum Cache-Ordner auf der eigenen Festplatte.

Kennt der Proxy-Server ein Dokument nicht oder erkennt er, dass das entsprechende Dokument aktualisiert wurde, fordert er die aktuelle Datei selbstständig beim Server des Anbieters an. Hierin liegt zugleich aber die Gefahr eines aktivierten Proxy-Servers: Nicht alle aktualisierten Dokumente werden vom Proxy-Server erkannt - dann bekommt der User stets das veraltete Dokument in den Browser geladen. Abhilfe: Entweder den "Aktualisieren"-Button des Browser drücken oder die Tastenkombination (Strg) und (F5). Diese Vorgehensweise empfiehlt sich vor allem bei Nachrichtenseiten, die häufig aktualisiert werden.

Fazit: Am Proxy-Server scheiden sich die Geister. Die einen wollen derart schneller surfen, die anderen lehnen den Proxy-Server hingegen ab, da man Gefahr läuft, veraltete Daten zu bekommen.


google hilft


----------



## Carndret (17. Januar 2003)

_google hilft_ ...
ich schätze google ja sehr und benutze es auch oft aber manchmal will ich nicht erst 1 Stunde die beste Seite aus Millionen Seiten rauszusuchen.  

Zum Thema:
Wie kann man dann einstellen, dass man einen Proxy Server benutzt? Ich habe hier im Forum Themen gefunden wie man eine Software installiert um einen Proxy Server zu erstellen (oder so...). Hab mich damit noch nie befasst.

EDIT: Hättest du eine Seite parat die das Einsteigerfreundlich erklärt?


----------



## melmager (18. Januar 2003)

proxy server auf dem eigenen PC ist sinnlos 

eigener proxyserver macht nur sinn in grösseren firmennetzen und da ist es ein kompletter PC


----------



## Tim C. (18. Januar 2003)

Also du kannst prinzipiell ziemlich viele Internetprogramme dazu verdonnern einen Proxy zu nutzen. Da du es schätzungsweise für den Internet Explorer wissen willst, hier mal einen Screenshot wo man das eingeben muss.

<img src="http://www.y-tterbium.de/images/tutorials.de/proxy.gif">

In das entsprechende Fenster gelangst du über Extras -> Internetoptionen.

Eine Liste mit kostenlosen Proxy servern findest du unter anderem:

hier

Allerdings würde ich dir davon abraten einen Proxy zu nutzen, da die meisten kostenlosen Proxyserver sehr langsam sind, da sie sonst wo stehen und oft überansprucht sind. Bringt also im wesentlichen nur was wenn du deine Identität ein wenig verschleiern willst.

Prinzipiell kann du für den IE und andere Browser Proxys benutzen die auf Port 80 oder 8080 laufen sowie Socks Proxys. Andere Anwendungen wie z.B. FTP Clients benötigen einen SOCKS Proxy.

Aber wie gesagt, die Verwendung rächt sich in 99% der Fälle beim Speed.


----------



## Carndret (19. Januar 2003)

Ich hatte nicht unbedingt vor einen zu nutzten, ich wollte nur mal wissen, was das überhaupt ist und ich denke jetzt habe ich es kapiert was es damit auf sich hat.

Vielen Dank an euch. =)


----------

